# Advice Needed On An Additional Tank



## Riaz (7/1/14)

howsit people

so i think the time has come to purchase another tank.

i think my evod has had its time as its leaking everywhere and im just not up for cleaning it everytime.

the protank is getting a bit monotonous and im still feeling my way around the steam turbine- havent quite mastered the art of it yet so it doesnt vape the way i want it to.

so, your thoughts please...

the tank i want to purchase will be for daily use- in car, at work at my desk, etc etc to be used on the svd.


----------



## Andre (7/1/14)

The RSST maybe?


----------



## RIEFY (7/1/14)

kayfun lite clone or the real one

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (7/1/14)

how is the rsst?

like for daily use?


----------



## RIEFY (7/1/14)

I loved the rsst until I got the kayfun.I got rid of all my genesis style attys and will replace them with kayfun. kayfun is much easier to setup then rsst. but once you get the nick of the rsst you will build in 5min

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (7/1/14)

Kayfun all the way. No leakage. I once put my RSST in my pocket and the tank came loose and leaked the whole tank into my pocket. I smelled like VM4 the whole day.


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (7/1/14)

yip kayfun all the way 
my RSST and Pulse is just laying in a box somewhere feeling sad and neglected since i got the kayfun clone


----------



## Silver (7/1/14)

Where can one get a Kayfun? 
CVS?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (7/1/14)

Also have a look im the classies
I have a diver v2 and scuba tank up for grabs. 

Sent from the Millennium Falcon


----------



## Riaz (7/1/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Also have a look im the classies
> I have a diver v2 and scuba tank up for grabs.
> 
> Sent from the Millennium Falcon



hows about some pics of what u have available?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (7/1/14)

It's in the classies mate. I did post two videos showcasing it. I'll put up a photo later on. 

Sent from the Millennium Falcon


----------



## eviltoy (7/1/14)

kayfun ftw!!!


----------



## Zegee (7/1/14)

def kayfun i have actually put rsst up for sale as i no longer use it


----------



## RIEFY (7/1/14)

think we should start a kayfun fan club lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (7/1/14)

for sure just waiting on aqua to arrive .


----------



## The Golf (7/1/14)

So would the ithaka and kayfun be in different classes. I have the need to purchase a new tank as well. Waiting on coils for my I clear 30B 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (7/1/14)

The Golf said:


> So would the ithaka and kayfun be in different classes. I have the need to purchase a new tank as well. Waiting on coils for my I clear 30B
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


From what I've read from RevnLucky and Crafty, the iThaka is in the same class as the Kayfun, but I think you need a combination of resistance and non-resistance wire to build the iThaka.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (7/1/14)

Matthee said:


> From what I've read from RevnLucky and Crafty, the iThaka is in the same class as the Kayfun, but I think you need a combination of resistance and non-resistance wire to build the iThaka.



Correct. Ithaka is a bit more of a mission to set up, but it puts out waaaaaay more vapor with the dual coils and has a great draw on it. The vapor production is probably more than some would care to exhale. 

Ithaka is basically a kayfun with more setup options and the ability to perform at a much higher level. 

If the kayfun was a solid 8 out of 10 on vapor production the Ithaka would be 11.
It works really well. Kayfun has slighlty better flavor. 

Sent from the Millennium Falcon

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY (7/1/14)

kayfun plus 100%vg juice = plumes

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (7/1/14)

so it seems its between the kayfun and the rsst.

if you have either, or both, please post your reviews here

pros?

cons?


----------



## RIEFY (7/1/14)

its not between the 2 its the kayfun hands down lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zegee (7/1/14)

in my humble opinion kayfun is great for flavour and rsst is good for plumes 

both need to be setup correctly and alot of it is based on preference.


----------



## TylerD (7/1/14)

....or a Footoon Aqua for both......
O I love the aqua already! Will post later on coils thread.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz (8/1/14)

just a quick question, is the kayfun lite recommended for daily use, like travel to work and back and so on?

do i need to worry about juice leaking out if i lay in on its side? or does it need to be standing upright all the time?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (8/1/14)

It's what I carry around with me. 
Never had a problem. If it's not a knock off you should be fine. 

I can't vouch for clones. 


Sent from the Millennium Falcon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (8/1/14)

The Kayfun is perfect. No leaking. Well, mine in anyway. I use mine daily and can't be more happy with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/1/14)

What are the Kayfun fans' thoughts on the Kayfun Lite vs the Kayfun?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/1/14)

There's no difference. 
Except that the lite is... Well it's lite. If they made a damn polished lite I'd buy one. 

It's slightly shorter than the 3.1 but it really should perform the same. 

Sent from the Millennium Falcon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (9/1/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> It's what I carry around with me.
> Never had a problem. If it's not a knock off you should be fine.
> 
> I can't vouch for clones.
> ...




Cant say i had leakes on my clonefun. And been using it daily since i got it to work and. Back .. that said ill def get the original once budget allows

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

